# Colnago CLX



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

Its pretty and I got new wheels, thought I would share..

View attachment 278088


View attachment 278089


View attachment 278090


This seat is surprisingly comfortable with the right shorts on, I have not gone out for more than two hours yet but so far so good.

View attachment 278091


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Beautiful ride! Nice wheels too. What are they!


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

Reynolds 48mm tubulars, amazing bearings on them, they spin forever!


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

Really nice, nice looking! But don't believe hype about bearings. The difference even between ceramic and other is so small, it's barely measurable.


----------

